# BS in GIS, want to sit for TX PE



## kharmapill (May 3, 2021)

Hi, I have a BS degree in GIS (Geographic Information Systems), and I do site electrical design for a major city in Texas. It would be great to take the PE exam, but so far, I don't qualify based on the education requirement. Is this the case in all states? This is a shot in the dark, but has anyone else found a way to qualify to take the exam in Texas with a bachelor's in GIS? Thank you.


----------



## bwin12 (May 3, 2021)

I am not sure about TX, but Colorado has this: 

Graduate from an engineering curriculum of 4 years or more OR from a related science curriculum of 4 years or more. Must have 20 years of progressive engineering experience of which education may be a part. Waive EI requirement. 
I am not sure if GIS is considered a "related science curriculum"?
I remember some of the guys I worked with in New York early in my career did this, but they worked for the train systems (LIRR, NJ Transit, etc) in the signals and controls department. It was their retirement plan...


----------



## kharmapill (May 5, 2021)

Thank you, bwin. Yeah, the trouble is getting the board to see GIS as a related science. I asked if I qualify again, but I probably don't. I'm just waiting for Texas to weigh my experience more than my degree. I work under a PE who checks my work, but it's a formality.


----------



## jfos24 (Apr 21, 2022)

You could get a Master’s degree in engineering at a school that is ABET accredited for that discipline. You could also get another bachelor’s from ABET accredited school. There are fully online programs for this. For example, Auburn University in Alabama has a Master’s of Science in civil engineering (thesis or non-thesis) completely online. Also, the university of Alabama has a fully online master’s in mechanical engineering and a “primarily online” bachelor’s in mechanical engineering. The primarily part of it means you’d have to go to the campus on some weekends for labs. You’d have to take some prerequisites for the master’s programs, but I’m sure with your work history some school would let you in if you pass the prerequisites.

I got this information from the Texas PELS website here: Basic Requirements for Licensure

Here’s a link to ABET’s website. Don’t trust the option that says “100% online programs.” There are plenty of ABET accredited programs that aren’t listed on their website. Just do some research.





APS







amspub.abet.org





good luck to you! I’ve got a BS in Biology and I’m going to the university of Alabama online to get a mechanical engineering degree.


----------



## jfos24 (May 29, 2022)

jfos24 said:


> You could get a Master’s degree in engineering at a school that is ABET accredited for that discipline. You could also get another bachelor’s from ABET accredited school. There are fully online programs for this. For example, Auburn University in Alabama has a Master’s of Science in civil engineering (thesis or non-thesis) completely online. Also, the university of Alabama has a fully online master’s in mechanical engineering and a “primarily online” bachelor’s in mechanical engineering. The primarily part of it means you’d have to go to the campus on some weekends for labs. You’d have to take some prerequisites for the master’s programs, but I’m sure with your work history some school would let you in if you pass the prerequisites.
> 
> I got this information from the Texas PELS website here: Basic Requirements for Licensure
> 
> ...


Actually, I was wrong about the MS in civil engineering online from Auburn. It’s just an MCE, meaning you don’t have the option to do a thesis. The degree is completely online, but it’s just coursework. I think the ABET accreditation might only be for the in person MS degree. I’m not really sure how that works. It will probably be up to NCEES and your state board to evaluate the degree. Hope this helps!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 7, 2022)

kharmapill said:


> Hi, I have a BS degree in GIS (Geographic Information Systems), and I do site electrical design for a major city in Texas. It would be great to take the PE exam, but so far, I don't qualify based on the education requirement. Is this the case in all states? This is a shot in the dark, but has anyone else found a way to qualify to take the exam in Texas with a bachelor's in GIS? Thank you.


You asked, "Is this the case in all states?"
Keep in mind. If you found a state that would license you, that doesn't guarantee that TX would then license you via comity. They could still reject your application because you don't meet their requirement.
If you plan on practicing in TX, then the safest option is to work with the TX board to figure out what is necessary for licensure.


----------

